# Welche SSD für MMC 103 und PCU 50 V1-3



## User1974 (7 Dezember 2011)

Hallo, welche SSD kann man für die MMC 103 und PCU 50 verwenden?
Braucht man Adapter?

Mfg


----------



## bike (8 Dezember 2011)

User1974 schrieb:


> Hallo, welche SSD kann man für die MMC 103 und PCU 50 verwenden?
> Braucht man Adapter?
> 
> Mfg



Ich denke da bleibt dir der Schnabel sauber.
Nicht jede HDD kann gegen eine SSD getauscht werden.
Bei der MMC wird vermutlich noch WIn95 drauf sein und auch das XP der PCU funktioniert nicht so ohne  weiteres mit SSD.
Und ich würde mir das mit dem Versuchen knicken, denn ich habe noch von niemand gehört, dass es funktioniert.
Was mich interessiert, warum du dies machen willst?
Ich kenne MMC103, die mehr als 10 Jahre mit HDD funktioniert haben, daher sehe ich den Grund für einen Tausch nicht.


bike


----------



## User1974 (9 Dezember 2011)

Hab grad erstma den anderen Thread gelesen. Wir haben ein paar Maschinen die viel swappen und uns die Festplatten zerschreiben. Die Idee war hier SSDs zu verwenden, laut dem anderen Thread ist es ja anscheinend eben so das die SSDs swapping überhaupt nicht mögen.
Also vergessen wir das!!! :roll:

Welche Platten kann man denn als Ersatz benutzen bzw. wo bekommt man Ersatz? Die Platten von Siemens zu kaufen ist ja jetzt nicht umbedingt ein Schnäppchen und die Montagerahmen muss man ja auch nicht jedes mal neu erwerben.


----------



## bike (9 Dezember 2011)

User1974 schrieb:


> Hab grad erstma den anderen Thread gelesen. Wir haben ein paar Maschinen die viel swappen und uns die Festplatten zerschreiben.



Also bei der PCU kannst du den Speicher vergrößern, dann wird weniger geswapped
Was machen denn die Kisten so? Denn das haben wir noch nicht geschafft.




User1974 schrieb:


> Welche Platten kann man denn als Ersatz benutzen bzw. wo bekommt man Ersatz? Die Platten von Siemens zu kaufen ist ja jetzt nicht umbedingt ein Schnäppchen und die Montagerahmen muss man ja auch nicht jedes mal neu erwerben.


Bei der MMC ist es schwierig, da die nur begrenzte Größen kann. Da gibt/gab es eine Boottreiber der die Beschränkungen des BIOS umgeht.
Bei den PCU haben wir als Ersatz Fujitsu, die eigentlich wenig ausfallen.


bike


----------



## Bonsai32 (17 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Beitrag ist ja leider schon etwas älter...
Wir haben bei uns auch die Problematik das wir noch viele alte MMC 103 bzw. PCU im Einsatz haben und normale kleine HDD kaum noch zu bekommen sind.

Wer hat Erfahrungen gemacht und welche SSD Festplatten funktionieren?

Danke schön


Viele Grüße Sven


----------

